# Metal stands for aquarium



## Aceken (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello all,

I have an Aqueon 13 Gallon widescreen tank (24 1/4 L x 8 1/4 W x 19 1/2 H) and I've been looking for a stand for it. I did buy the stand that was built for it but I had to return it twice because it had a lot of rust and scratches - I didnt want to try for a 3rd time because Im just wasting my time if its the same way.

Im primarily looking for a metal stand but I can also do furniture with cabinets but its black. I'm also open to making a custom stand

Any suggestions?


----------

